

Comprehensive List of Free Computer Forensics Software - d0ne
http://forensiccontrol.com/resources/freetools/

======
tobylane
I'm doing an IT forensics unit next year, I get the feeling I won't even be
taught this (I hope the people telling me these low expectations are wrong).

